# Flemish Fever Pictures



## dajeti2

I have to say, I am in awe. When I firstjoined this forum Iwas the only person with aFlemish. It was a tiny bit lonelybeing the onlyone. 

Imagine my surprise when I look at the forum today and thereare Flemish everywhere. As you all kow I am a bit biased. I fell inlove with Flemish 2 years ago. I waited 9 months for my babies.

I thought it would be a lot of fun to see pictures of every oneelse's Flemish and share what got you interested in having a Flemish.Curious minds want to know.

I'll go first. I saw a picture of a magician holding a GIGANTICwhite bunny and just had to have one. Found out it was a Flemmie. Iresearched and found a breeder in North Carolina and in April of 2004 Ibrought home not one but two Flemmies. Athena sadly was only with usfor a month before she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Apollo I am suremost of you all know.







Tina


----------



## lyndsy

Tina, as you know I don't have a flemmish, YET....

but I do have to say, my Wollo is lookin' more and more handsome each and every day!

Monkeys!


----------



## TinysMom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I thought it would be a lot of fun to see picturesof every one else's Flemish and share what got you interested in havinga Flemish. Curious minds want to know.


Ok, I'll go! 

In March I rescued a rabbit and had it for 5 days before returning itto the owner. I had been going through depression for monthsand getting better - but somehow, having the rabbit around made a BIGdifference in my life. Suddenly, someone "needed" me - andthat rabbit would sit in the chair with me while I watched tv and hewould come and wake me up if Art let him out of the bathroom before Iwas up. 

When the owners saw my ad and claimed their rabbit, I cried.I had JUST bought his cage and was going to take it back to the storewhen my husband said, "You need a rabbit. I haven't heard youlaugh like you've been doing lately - in years! Let's findyou a rabbit."

Since we have 3 cats and a dog - I wanted a larger rabbit (I've come tobelieve the other rabbit was probably a New Zealand). Istarted doing research (in the midst of my tears) and within 3 days Ihad decided on getting a Flemish Giant due to their personality andsize. 

I was talking to my family last night because I was thinking that I gotTiny 3 days after we returned Murphy/Fluffy...but I think it was 10days because I had to wait for the breeder to get back to me.Somehow, I guess I blanked out a week while I waited. 

I do know that I cried every day and night until I got Tiny....

When we went to pick up Tiny, they started showing us the other breedsof rabbits that theybred - and we saw Tio &amp;Kyo. I fell in love with their coloring and my daughter didtoo. My son bought these two rabbits for us.

Anyway, that is the story of how I got Tiny. I've got to saythat I've felt sort of funny on the board because I kept hearing howthe flemish bunnies are so loving to their owners, etc - and while Iloved Tiny - I didn't feel like he had bonded with me. Withinthe last 2-3 days, that has changed. He used to come by andnudge me and show me attention if I had food for him - but now - heseeks me out more. He jumped all over me on the couch todayand almost took a nap with me. He is starting to "play" withme and my daughter has said it's like suddenly his personality isshowing up because he feels comfortable with us. All I knowis....he's become the bunny I knew he could be.

Here are pictures of Tiny that I love. I want toshare a bunch of them - but these are among my favorites....and sinceTiny has his own thread...I better be selectivehere....right? 

Peg


----------



## bojay

I used to be a Flemish Giant groupie untiltoday. I visited a rabbitry with gorgeous FrenchLops. These buns are awesome!


----------



## zoecat6

I have 6 dwarf variety rabbits and neverconsidered getting a large one, as I figured they would be too hard tohandle. Since joining this forum a few months ago I haveslowly fell in love with Nimue and Apollo, I enjoyed their stories andespecially their pictures. Suddenly one of those extremelylarge rabbits seemed like a pretty good idea, and the search started inearnest. I couldn't come up with a breeder close to me so Idid a search on ARBA and found a show close to me. I went tothat show last saturday and came home with the sweetest, gentlestlittle guy. And I couldn't be happier to join the ranks ofthe flemish fever. You gotta love the ears!











And a special thanks to Nimue and Apollo (and their mommys) for turning me on to this special rabbit.


----------



## dajeti2

Lyndsy, am I hearing a Flemish in your future lol. Oh Peter...PLeassse? lol

Peg, Tiny is such a doll. I love that big guy.

Zoecat, Ben is gorgeous. I love his color. I have to say Icried when I read your reply. I am very touched. I am so glad thatApollo and I were a part of your decision.Thank you somuch.

This is really fun. I'm glad I did this.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

My love for Flemish began when I was just alittle girl. My cousins used to raise them. I onlyremember their last 2, and never saw the babies (my cousins are mucholder then me), but they were just the sweetest buns. I'vebasically wanted one ever since. In fact, I always said if Ihad a rabbit, it would be a Flemish and nothing else.Needless to say, I didn't start with a Flemmie, I started with aHolland lop and then a mini lop, a mini Rex, a mini Rex mix, aCalifornian and another mini Rex before Sampson came into mylife. Since then we've been joined by another mini Rex andsoon another mini lop.

I kept telling Shawn the when we moved I was going to get one and hethought that was fine, but then I found a local breeder and she hadbabies then. So after just a few days, I had my baby athome. He's just wonderful. I can't get over hispersonality. I love him to death. 

We are probably going to get him a Flemmie friend from the same breeder when she has another litter this summer.

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I thought it would be a lot of fun to see pictures of every oneelse's Flemish and share what got you interested in having a Flemish.Curious minds want to know.




Mmmm what got me interested inFlemishes....its a long story...

Well about a year ago I really wanted adog, actually I have ALWAYS wanted a dog. But we cant have dogsbecause my mom is allergic So I got myself a ferret thinking that they wouldfulfill my need for a dog. WRONG! They kept getting out of their cage(to this day I still dont know HOW they did it!) and one day they gotinto one of my birds cage and killed it *Sold the ferrets* Now I was right back where Istarted....looking for a pet that would replace my need for a dog. Atthat timeour family only had one rabbit, a Dutch, and sheisnt very nice! So I started looking on the internet for a rabbit thathad the reputation of being nice. And can you guess what breed keptpopping up??? FLEMISH! And it was also a plus that they came in suchbig packages! So I went on the Flemish website and searched for aFlemish breeder in MA, well it just so happens that the only Flemishbreeder in the whole state lives in the next town over!!! SoI went to go visit him and we talked for a couple hours and then Ifinally decided to choose this GORGEOUS steel colored Flemish, we namedher Gwenivere.







About a month later she passed away, and the cause is still unknown

Then another month later we went and got Nimué!

He was so little then! Seriously I cant even remember when he was little!

So here he is! My big baby!







Boy do I love him to death!













~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

The more I read, the more I want to meet one!!I've sent a couple emails to breeders in my state.....wanna go and meetthese sweet critters everyone is talking about!


----------



## TinysMom

You really can't go wrong with a Flemmie.

Peg


----------



## BunnyMommy

...I'm so jealous of you all!!!!...


----------



## Carolyn

What inspired me to get a Flemish? Apollo Stories


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> The more I read, the more I want to meet one!! I've sent acouple emails to breeders in my state.....wanna go and meet these sweetcritters everyone is talking about!




You are too cool! Cali sends her love. Let us knowwhen you connect with a breeder. That's awesome,PuterGeekGirl.


----------



## CorkysMom

I love the ears!!!! From what I see here, theynever grow into those ears huh? Looks like you could get agreat HBO signal with them bad boys!!


----------



## BunnyMommy

EARS!!! EARS!!!!!! Look atthose MAGNIFICENT EARS!!!!!...


----------



## BunnyMommy

:shock::shock:Good GRAVY!!! ... This isa BIG BUNNY!!! ... :shock::shock:...


----------



## Stephanie

***Starts plotting for some bunny-napping***

MWhahahahahahahah!


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## mambo101

*bunnee mom wrote:*


> Hmmm....I thought my next rabbit would be a FrenchLop....now I want a Flemmie!!
> 
> They are all so big and cute!


The is a rabbit show in Painesville, Ohio on Sunday. You mightbe able to pick one up there. I know the girl Katie who bred Fonziewill probably be there.


----------



## Carolyn

Fonzie pictures, Mambo101, so bunnee mom can see how beautiful Katie's bunnies are??

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Fonzie pictures, Mambo101, so bunnee mom can see how beautiful Katie's bunnies are??
> 
> -Carolyn


I'm gonna try to take some new ones tonight, since the big boysscab is healing better. I also ordered his new cage today.


----------



## Carolyn

Oh Mambo101, 

He's going to love the new cage! You'll have to keep usposted as to how he reacts when you set it up. 

Can't wait to see more pictures of The Fonz and Stephie. Iswear, my girl Cali grew over night last night. You're notkidding when you say they grow right in front of your eyes.What a difference a day makes with these beasts. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Rowena

Oh my gosh! THey are so great! I want one now toooooooooo

I can just picture Ro's face when I bring home a bunny that gets biggerthan she does. I know of a breeder a few hours from me, and it justhappens to be sort of on the way to my moms......Chinny could use a BIGfriend

Virginia


----------



## Fluffy

awwwwwwww i wnat 1 lol!! awww they are soo cute! gr8 pics!!


----------



## Jenniblu

I wanted to get an herbivore after my guineapigs had eventually died off (used to breed them) and decided ongetting a rabbit. After doing some research on differentrabbit breeds and breeders, I locateda breeder in NorthCarolina that I liked. I drove 4 hours after work one day topick up my precious Vash and he has been everything Flemish aresupposed to be and more. I recently found this forum anddecided to join because there were other Flemish owners on here and therest is history.


----------



## samandshawn

*bunnee mom wrote:*


> The only problem with getting a Flemmie....is that I havealready found one I want....he's big and white and full ofpersonality.....
> 
> I think his name is Apollo


Hey Apollo'smine


----------



## CorkysMom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Themore I read, the more I want to meet one!! I've sent a couple emails tobreeders in my state.....wanna go and meet these sweet critterseveryone is talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too cool! Cali sends her love. Let us knowwhen you connect with a breeder. That's awesome,PuterGeekGirl.
Click to expand...



Well I talked to a gal today thats about 45 minutes away, she has lotsof babies, oldest being 5 weeks...so not ready yet, but said I waswelcome to come look, just give her a call when I wanna come to makesure she's there. I've emailed one thats right here in town(I think, unless its an old listing) but no response..  Iwanna go tonite...   25 for a buck and 30 for a doe shesaid...told her I was wanting a pet, not show....is that a pretty goodprice? (If I decide to get one..have a feeling I'll be sucked in thoonce I see em)


----------



## mambo101

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Well I talked to a gal today thats about 45 minutes away, she has lotsof babies, oldest being 5 weeks...so not ready yet, but said I waswelcome to come look, just give her a call when I wanna come to makesure she's there. I've emailed one thats right here in town(I think, unless its an old listing) but no response..  Iwanna go tonite...   25 for a buck and 30 for a doe shesaid...told her I was wanting a pet, not show....is that a pretty goodprice? (If I decide to get one..have a feeling I'll be sucked in thoonce I see em)


Those are very good prices for a purebred Flemish.


----------



## ayglnu13

Nimue cost $30 

~Amy


----------



## babydoshia

Here's Murphy. He will be one year old June 14th.


----------



## dajeti2

I am so glad I started this. It is really fun reading your stories and the pictures are all gorgeous.

Bunnee Mom 

The only problem with getting a Flemmie....is that I havealready found one I want....he's big and white and full ofpersonality.....

I think his name is Apollo 






NO NO NO! he is my Baby. I will share plenty of pictures with you hows that?

Sam

Hey Apollo'smine





Ya'll don't want Wollo, he's way too high maintenance, Vanillawater, tea, oats, strollers, diapers bags, oh yeah remember AngerManagement time ya'll not pretty.:shock::shock:













Notice Jer's not on the floor in the second pic. He got hit with that truck. See ya'll don't want that do you?:?

I want to thank everyone for sharing your stories. They are all awesome.

Carolyn, That is so very sweet of you to say. I am soo touched. Yup, I cried. Thank you.

Amy, I never realized we shared a similar experience early on. I am so glad things worked out for you.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

Bumping this for Snowy Shiloh and the others who love flemmies...sorry so many pictures are missing but may the flemish slaves/parents can post pictures and/or stories?


----------



## werecatrising

Here is a recent picture of Ludo helping himself to some hay.


----------



## kellyrich

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> Boy do I love him to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amy



Beautiful bunnie!! I have a blue continental giant but am looking to get a rew friend for him! xx


----------



## BooLette

Nimue cost $30 

~Amy


I had a breeder quote to me that she sells them for $60 is this too much?
I also noticed that the majority of flemish slaves have males, are females as laid back generally speaking?:?


----------



## BooLette

I got my BABY!!!! She still needs a name though, so any suggestions would be awesome!

THUD WARNING!


----------



## kherrmann3

*squee!* What a cute little Flemmie!


----------



## kaja

Anyone have a photo of your FG's main living area?
I'd love to see.


----------



## kherrmann3

Do you guys think that Will would notice if I picked up a Flemmie from the fair? I don't think he'd catch on for the first few weeks... lol


----------



## ARobinson

I'm going to have to get some new photos of my Flemmie's tomorrow and post them...  They're beautiful!

-----

Annie :bunny19


----------



## kherrmann3

I went to the State Fair today.


----------



## CKGS

My Flemmie Fever began because of Zeus and Tiny. And now I have it because of my baby.


----------



## kherrmann3

With those ears, it looks like somebun is coming in for a landing! Clear the runway, Bunway airlines!


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some cute flemish pictures...


----------



## CKGS

Awww!


----------



## kherrmann3

I just love their ears! :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

I never posted my Sam! I hope no one minds if I post a lot of pics. I miss my big girl.


----------



## CKGS

What a cutie! She was sooo pretty!


----------



## JadeIcing

*CKGS wrote: *


> What a cutie! She was sooo pretty!


Thanks I miss her a ton.


----------



## Fancy77

We need more Flemish pics so I thought I wud post my 2 big boys

Jay Jay










Monty


----------



## Jessyka

I'm stealing Jay Jay.


----------



## SweetSassy

I WANT A FLEMISH :tantrum:



Someday.....I know right now isn't a good time with school and everything. Someday!!!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

I WANT A FLEMMIE!:mrsthumper:


:time:we get more flemmish pictures no?


----------



## TinysMom

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> :time:we get more flemmish pictures no?


These are older ones - from August 8th....of Sophia and Athena playing in the kitchen (it was before we got Nyx). As you can tell - I hadn't set my camera date so it showed the wrong date...

[align=center]


































[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

At 8 weeks old, Brindy was almost as big as my sister's new cockapoo






I can't really tell what her color was from these photos. 
I remember she looked like a brindle color which is what her name came from.






this gives you a little better color reference. I don't remember what we had to give her in the syringe, though. My sister was holding her for me in this picture.

So few photos of my first bunny...but I do remember my Flemmie!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Here's Lucy, my boyfriend's Flemish!


----------



## Fancy77

OMG Im in love she looks just like my Jay Jay


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow!! :inlove: Lucy is gorgeous!!


----------



## Audrey

I first started getting interesting in Flemmies back when my dad told me a story about his friend who had one named Moose. I was so surprised to hear about sucha large, sweet rabbit who had free reign of their house, was friend with their dogs and was even litterbox trained!!
i researched them over and over again, wanting toget one badly but could never quite convince my mom to let me have one...

fast forward a few years, after i moved into my own place with a few roommates...we can't have dogs or cat in my apartment, but nobody said anything about giant bunnies! After telling my rommates about this wonderful breed, we decided it would be the perfect pet for us! did TONS of research [[and i found RO!]] but couldnt seem to find any breeders in the NE Missouri area...but one day of random Googling i founda breeder just ten minutes away! a day later, we found our Chloe and i knew shewas the bun for us  I couldnt be happier with her!!

I'll save the space of uploadingthe TONS of pictures we've taken of her, but here's the link to Chloe's new blog 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54701&forum_id=6


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Welcome to the forum, Audrey!:wave:

Aww, we want one so badly after seeing live in a show, they are adorable!:inlove:

More pics and vids please!


----------



## Violet23

Ok, now I really, really REALLY want a Flemmie. Dont have any clue how to find one in my area though... Any other locals know or got any suggestions?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :time:we get more flemmish pictures no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are older ones - from August 8th....of Sophia and Athena playing in the kitchen (it was before we got Nyx). As you can tell - I hadn't set my camera date so it showed the wrong date...
Click to expand...

[align=center]


>


[/align]Gorgeous they look like my new flemmies ^__^ Guinevere and Achmed


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

Achmed My lil terrorist Flem
and Guinevere
Brother and sister Light Grey Flemmish Giant from a breeder 5 something hours away O_O That was a LONG drive!

Achmed (my friend's lil joke from Jeff Dunham, on how to spell it. A C Flem...) lol
Still in their Travel Carriers, I got them April 9th. (New pictures tomorrow)




















And Guinevere that was not very happy about the pictures...


----------



## bigbunniesGa

I am glad to see there are other Flemish people on here! I have several, and I LOVE THEM! They are unlike any other pet I have had in the past. I want to post a video of my babies but I haven't figured that one out yet. You can see them on youtube under bigbunniesGa. Are there any people with them in the Georgia area?


----------



## andreabaylon

I started out with my dwarf netherland/vienese dwarf Nibbler. He's about six months old now and fully grown. I too wanted a dog but we can't have animals that make noise (hence the dwarves lol) and my honey has wanted a flemish giant ever since he saw one on this cheesy 80's saturday afternoon tv show. I actually found the breeder I bought Thor from here on this site!! Thor is now 2 months old and about 9 pounds; he's got a good ten more to go I think!!

Anyways, here's some pics I snapped this morning. Forgive my lovely hair in the pic of me and my wabbit making out, lol!












































a good ten more to go I think!!

Anyways, here's some pics I snapped this morning.


----------



## TinysMom

Very pretty - you may want to start a blog to keep all of your pictures in along with stories!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

OMG, some of the best bun pics I've seen! You ROCK Ali!:hugsquish::bouquet:


----------



## TinysMom

Flemish can too binky....as Nyx demonstrates for us...


----------



## CarrotzMom

Baby Bunny Flemish Sandy named Carrot just to have some young pics in thread.

4 weeks when I got him.











A couple days after I got him.






Now here is him around 6 weeks.






And he is still growing...<3


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]Eleven days old....

























[/align]


----------



## ambernd

*TinysMom wrote: *


> [align=center]Eleven days old....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


:shock::inlove::hearts:heartbeat::heartsCUTEST THING EVER!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Peg, you're killing me, so adorable!!


----------



## Yield

I remember reading this thread and looking at all the pictures and wishing I had a flemish of my own... and now I do 

SILAS! 












My friend Bree, stroking Silas  She adores him.




Whenever you pet Silas's cheek, his ear goes up!


----------



## Suz

I get to add now 

Here's baby Muppet


----------



## jessicalovesjesse

Eeep!
I'm sooo excited to get mine.


----------



## Suz

My new fave pic. It shows just how gargantuan her ears really are:


----------



## Yield

me and silas (the same flemie as aboveee with the pink mats! XD!) c: he hates to be picked up.. so i had to take a pic of us together like this! XD





taking silas home:






silas grooming and cuddling my dutch, sabriel c:

















now grooming and cuddling my mixed breed solara c:













sabriel on silas c: (he's so tolerant.. i call him the grandpa bun! c: he looks like hes got a beard! XD




sabriel's actually humping silas here.. XD;;





all three together c:




they all adore each other c:

look how big he is compared to them c:




everyone is shocked when i show them silas~

i love flemishes


----------



## Yield

Suz wrote:


> My new fave pic. It shows just how gargantuan her ears really are:



Her ears look SOOO thick!


----------



## Momto3boys

*Suz wrote: *


> My new fave pic. It shows just how gargantuan her ears really are:


I absolutely LOVE her!!!


----------



## andreabaylon

just wanted to show a pic of Linus dressed for halloween!


----------



## zweistein

wow they all look so nice... and big !!


----------



## goneforbaroque

Merlin is a Flemish/NZ mix, but his ears are pure Flemish!


----------



## Momto3boys

Here's Pickles


----------



## kherrmann3

This picture reminds me of the rabbit from Monty Python & the Holy Grail! Hehe, I think it's just the big mouth aspect.


----------



## Paddy Ohara

I do love my Flemish and I always say...why did I wait so long to get one!!! Here are some photos. She is hard to capture, lots to do hard to sit still and the house is as dark as her fur. She is about 10 months old.


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Here are some pics of Silas the flemie in the snow =D!





















and then his cuddly self ... cuddling with me!
(the power was out at this time and it was dark! XD)


----------



## tyebran

I'm in the process of reserving a flemmy. I do have Lionheads, but have always wanted a FG. The breeder I'm buying from is 4 hours away, but comes very highly recommended. I'm looking for show quality with pedigree and there's noyone in my immediate area that breeds them  I love the lt. grey and the blue, but my doe will be lt.grey. Does anyone know of any other "good breeders" that are close to Kingston Ontario (within 2 hours)? I would even go across to the States (only 5 minutes for me) if I knew someone and knew about border restrictions.


----------



## Suz

Muppet - The laziest bunny in the world


----------



## Yield

Suz wrote:


> Muppet - The laziest bunny in the world



[align=center]Lol! That picture made me laugh out loud!


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *[align=center]


> Eleven days old....


[/align]And now....7 months later...

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Peppers mom

I didn't realize there were so many flemish owners I just got my flemish a week ago she is light gray and is 9 weeks old I love her to pieces.. 
my sister had one about 5 years ago but she died shortly after she turned one.. 
I have wanted to get another one for the last year... when my friend told me she had a litter of babys I had to have one and well I have one now YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yield

Peppers mom wrote:


> I didn't realize there were so many flemish owners I just got my flemish a week ago she is light gray and is 9 weeks old I love her to pieces..
> my sister had one about 5 years ago but she died shortly after she turned one..
> I have wanted to get another one for the last year... when my friend told me she had a litter of babys I had to have one and well I have one now YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!
> Â



[align=center]I was similar like you, Peppers mom =) I had always wanted a Flemish- ever since my first rabbit. Finally, one showed up at Michigan Humane Society and I KNEW I HAD to have him =)

Now... more pictures of Silas because I love to show him off =)


























Strangely after I picked him up after being in the snow/mud, he was not wet. AT ALL.


----------



## Peppers mom

[align=left]Silas is super cute!! 

My baby girl Graycee!!![/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]




[/align]


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Silas says thank you =)

And awwww! She's soooo cute! <3


----------



## TinysMom

Angel, my Polish rabbit got in trouble for chasing the dogs so she got put back in her cage but Art decided to leave the door open in case she wanted to come back out after she calmed down.

He didn't expect this to happen.






I just love my flemish girls - they seem to think they can go anywhere they want!


----------



## jujub793

they are all so cuuuute, i want one!!!


----------



## TinysMom

She really got comfortable a bit later...


----------



## Peppers mom

that is so cute..


----------



## alyssars1

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Angel, my Polish rabbit got in trouble for chasing the dogs so she got put back in her cage but Art decided to leave the door open in case she wanted to come back out after she calmed down.
> 
> He didn't expect this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love my flemish girls - they seem to think they can go anywhere they want!


Omigosh! hehehe the look on angels face, she looks frozen in terror that the big ol flemmie is gonna fall down on her hehe  cute!


----------



## Yield

[align=center]A Flemish at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary =)




She has the tattoo in her ear and everything!
Her name is Madison =)


----------



## djluster

Here is my new girl she just turned 4 months. And I have only had her for a week.


----------



## nochoramet

Here's our girl! She's 6 months old now


----------



## Zicheri

Winston at 4 lbs:





Cooling off!





16 pounds and all stretched out:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Love my Flemmie "Thor" He will be in his first show this Saturday in Stockton. He is only 16 weeks and only 14 weeks in these pictures. BIG BOY!!!


----------



## dragynflye

here's nut puppet. i'm actually wondering if he might be mixed, though. i was told he was "three or four months", and he's only 6lbs. if he was purebred, wouldn't he be bigger? 




050 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr




027 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr




032 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr


----------



## plasticbunny

Here's Molly! She's 6 months, 10 lbs. Still a lot of growing to do!

4 weeks old, with mom at the breeders:






10 weeks old:






3 months old:






4 months old:






And now, at 6 months:





















They grow so fast!


----------



## BabyMei

[align=center]My beautiful Flemish Giant female, Sophieâ¥












[/align]


----------



## Zicheri

My flemmy is so hipster...


----------



## OneTwoThree

I hope its ok that I revive this thread!!! This is Lady, she's 9 weeks and 3 1/2 lbs


----------



## Tarotknits

Oh she's so pretty! She looks like a real lady too with those big lashes and bright eyes!:biggrin2:


----------



## OneTwoThree

Thanks!! The name suits her I think. Hey lets see more of yours!! I can't get enough of Flemmie talk, they are so different than smaller breeds!


----------



## Tarotknits

They are something else alright. I posted this one in my introductory thread today but I wanna put it here for posterity sake. Its one of my favorite pictures of Col Brandon.

I haz my feet in mah fewd.





And this one






And this new one of him sitting in daddy's lap


----------



## Tarotknits

I took some more pictures today. I'm a knitter and a spinner and this is my Majacraft spinning wheel, he loves to sleep on it. Thank goodness he isn't chewing that wheel is expensive. But I think its cute he's taken to my hobbies so quickly.


----------



## OneTwoThree

So cute! I'd rub some bar soap on that soon though, they get into the chewing destructive stage overnight sometimes


----------



## Tarotknits

Yeah I'm waiting for it, the second those teeth touch that wheel its gonna have to be put up when he's out and about.


----------



## farmerchick

Dale bunny! (14 months old)


----------



## flexeril

They are beautiful! I shall be getting mine tomorrow! Fingers crossed....ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## daisyandoliver

I was considering getting a Flemish when I have my own place because their bigger than my dog and maybe my dog will finally decide that bunnies are friends not play toys.


----------



## rokinmyownsox

I love this picture!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ten weeks old, doing what Giants do best. Ya know, taking up space:





Or sitting in things she won't fit in once she grows up more:


----------



## flexeril

TinysMom wrote:


> You really can't go wrong with a Flemmie.<br><br>Peg<br>



Flemmies rule!!

Ok, all rabbits rule.

Finally started the bonding phase between my Floppy and Lilly ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

So far so good.:big wink:


----------



## flexeril

HolyHandGrenade wrote:


> Ten weeks old, doing what Giants do best. Ya know, taking up space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or sitting in things she won't fit in once she grows up more:



What color is this? Mine is very similar to this pattern. The breeder told me his father was white and the mother was black with brown....can't recall exactly.

Nice looking Flemies!


----------



## flexeril

I hope these show up...

Floppy (about 4 months)






He likes going into this box...not much longer...





And his "girlfriend" Lilly (a Velveteen/Lop). Just started the bonding phase tonight and so far, all went well.


----------



## flexeril

Show me more rabbits please!


----------



## RaeVan

This is my Gandalf, doing his cute thing, lol.

This is him when he was just a little lazy thing. 





I'm pretty sure he just likes to pose for pictures, haha.





More posing, holding his chin up and everything! 





I just love my little man.


----------



## Pipp

:inlove:


----------



## Troller

For years I've had no desire for pets. I went through the gamut as a child and young adult; cats, birds, fish, dogs etc. and now in my middle age years I didn't feel like dealing with the responsibility, especially since I know as soon as I have kids pets will come with them.

My wife however is very fond of pets. No biggie, I support her, just again I had no interest. That is until a year ago. I was at a pet store (we visit so many to just look) and in a large pen was this giant freak of a rabbit next to a cage of babies. I was transfixed, I mean for about an hour I just couldn't take my eyes of this rabbit. We left the store, and of course I bah humbuged the affair but for a year the thought of this bunny loomed in the back of my head. To be honest, I just remember my time in the old country on a farm and the rabbits there stunk and seemed a pain and I wanted no part of that. Yet...so I studied, studied a lot about house rabbits and well, when my birthday came around I stunned my wife by saying I want a rabbit. Last week I got my new friend, and while we're still trying to figure each other out I'm just having a blast being around the lil big guy. He's a 16 week Flemish Blue, and when I get the chance I'll post come pics but he's my avatar of course.


----------



## rosie20029

i dont like the ugly decusting white rabbit but shes yours and you love her and thats good


----------



## rosie20029

oh wrong blog i am soo sorry


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

I love FLEMMIES. My bf promised me when we get married I get to have 1 liter of babies  

Here's a old picture of my Flemmie peanut who died last year & my boyfriend.


----------



## J.Bosley

Meet Murray! My new bunny, just got him last night. He is a Flemish Giant x New Zealand and is 11 weeks old!


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Time to go to bed mr BABBEY


----------



## oliver&penelope

Penelope


----------



## FreezeNkody

Here is my 5 month old flemmie Gunner.


----------



## LuckyAmi

I took this picture just the other day and it is already my new fave picture. Lucky (the bunny) is about 5ish months old here. He is with his friend, Ginger, the iggy (italian greyhound). I was working on something and I looked over and they were both staring at me like they were waiting on a relpy from me or something. Hahaha. XD


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Here's Harvey sound asleep. She'll be nine months old next week.


----------



## JimJam

This is my NZ Flemish Giant at 9 months old, she has such sweet attitude!
This is my male NZ Flemish Giant at 5 months old. His parents are both 8kg which is big for New Zealand rabbits so I’m hoping for the best!


----------



## Talon

feeling so jealous after reading the all awesome comments and wanna more and more to see the pictures


----------

